# The best classical pieces



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

What are the best classical pieces and recordings for sonic excellence? 

Something you would use to demonstrate the capabilities of your audio system. 

Recommendations?


----------



## memewaffle (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd say Mahler's second symphony


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

The 24/96 version of Víkingur Ólafsson's Bach album would be my choice, at least to demonstrate clarity! It's a great recording.

Then maybe something else to demonstrate power.

Edit: if you were to put me on the spot right now with my own collection, I would probably pick the Fauré Requiem recording with LSO, Nigel Short and Tenebrae. The dynamic range is great and it's probably the most sonically pleasing recording I own, overall.


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

This recording was a milestone technological achievement in simulating the desired spatialised effects necessary in both pieces featured on the disc. It is especially the case with _Répons_, which requires not only a central chamber orchestra, but a spatialised mixture of soloists and live electronics with which they all interact. Off the top of my head, I can't think of a better disc to show off what a good audio system can do. The orchestration is immensely detailed in _Répons_ but even with _Dialogue de l'ombre double_ for clarinet and electronics there is certainly an equal feast for the ears.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

memewaffle said:


> I'd say Mahler's second symphony





Helgi said:


> The 24/96 version of Víkingur Ólafsson's Bach album would be my choice, at least to demonstrate clarity! It's a great recording.
> 
> Then maybe something else to demonstrate power.
> 
> Edit: if you were to put me on the spot right now with my own collection, I would probably pick the Fauré Requiem recording with LSO, Nigel Short and Tenebrae. The dynamic range is great and it's probably the most sonically pleasing recording I own, overall.





Liliana said:


> This recording was a milestone technological achievement in simulating the desired spatialised effects necessary in both pieces featured on the disc. It is especially the case with _Répons_, which requires not only a central chamber orchestra, but a spatialised mixture of soloists and live electronics with which they all interact. Off the top of my head, I can't think of a better disc to show off what a good audio system can do. The orchestration is immensely detailed in _Répons_ but even with _Dialogue de l'ombre double_ for clarinet and electronics there is certainly an equal feast for the ears.


which movement or track?


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

eljr said:


> which movement or track?


Maybe track 2?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Dutoit's Planets, with that amazing deep organ pedal in Saturn. Also any of Bernstein's Columbia NYPO recordings - really vivid, in-your-face sound. Try the Rite of Spring, Shostakovich 5, Mahler 2, or Dvorak 9.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Dutoit's Planets, with that amazing deep organ pedal in Saturn. Also any of Bernstein's Columbia NYPO recordings - really vivid, in-your-face sound. Try the Rite of Spring, Shostakovich 5, Mahler 2, or Dvorak 9.


specific tracks.....please, i am looking for 12-15 minutes of quality sound and great music


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Liliana said:


> Maybe track 2?


Good recommendation, I have just listened to it.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

eljr said:


> specific tracks.....please, i am looking for 12-15 minutes of quality sound and great music


Maybe Track 5 on the Dutoit and 7-8 on the Bernstein Rite of Spring?


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

The Lachrymose from this Davis recording of the Berlioz requiem on SACD is pretty imppressive:


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Solti's Ring is still my gold standard for what OP desires. I'm not sure what the audiophile choice would be for the Ring but I'm sure the Solti has, by now, been surpassed as a purely technologically impressive auditory experience but I haven't heard it.

Rattle's most recent Beethoven cycle impressed me but I wasn't always a fan of the interpretations. One (I think the later one) of Hewitt's recordings of Bach's WTC. I prefer older recordings and don't own a true audiophile's setup so I can't say I've really experienced the range of what is possible with modern recordings on top quality speakers.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Schumann's Fantasie Op.17


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Robert King's Monteverdi's Verspers and Spering's Haydn the Creation on CD/SACD have real in-your-face sound, and they stood out in all the CD's I own. Agree about Dutoit's the Planets. This one also stood out to me in both interpretation and sound. Maybe the bass is a bit boomy, but it works for me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

1 Explosions Polka, Op. 43 2:20
2 Im Krapfenwald'l Polka (In The Little Jelly Doughnut Woods Polka), Op. 336 3:34
3 Champagne Polka, Op. 211 2:34
4 Banditen Galop, Op. 378
First 4 tracks blows everyone away.

For vocal: Schubert: Lieder volume 1: 
Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)

stunning recording voice and piano in perfect harmony for demonstration


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> 1 Explosions Polka, Op. 43 2:20
> 2 Im Krapfenwald'l Polka (In The Little Jelly Doughnut Woods Polka), Op. 336 3:34
> 3 Champagne Polka, Op. 211 2:34
> 4 Banditen Galop, Op. 378
> ...


Perfect!

................


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Pretty much sonic perfection:

















edit: and the music is excellent as well


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joe B said:


> Pretty much sonic perfection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which track do you recommend? I don't have your ear.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joe B said:


> Pretty much sonic perfection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, I can't find this one anywhere.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

eljr said:


> BTW, I can't find this one anywhere.


https://www.amazon.com/Franck-Faure...efinements=p_32:Beverly+Somach&s=music&sr=1-1
Run, only one new in stock $ 12.50


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

For the mid-'60s, Klemperer's Das Lied von der Erde was pretty much a milestone without being obnoxious about it. Close mic'ed and incredible stereo separation. Hard to know what was Klemperer and what was the Control Room. Tracks 3 and 4 probably meet your requirements.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Verdi's Requiem by Ormandy is the most realistic recording I ever heard when played in 5.1 stereo. There was clear definition between the four soloists left to right with the orchestra behind them and great depth to the soundstage. It was like being in the middle of the third row in a small auditorium. It's not a hybrid SACD; you need a super audio player or DVD and a 5.1 setup to hear it properly. It is also excellent in stereo but not what I heard.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I know this will sound implausible because it is an old recording, but:

Ormandy/Philadelphia, Mahler Symphony No. 10 (Cooke first version), 1965, Sony.

I would recommend the first movement (Adagio), but that lasts 21'43. The third movement (Scherzo. Allegro pasante) clocks in at 11'27 and contains quite a lot of percussion and other varied instrumentation in order to test your system's sonic capabilities. (This is the third track on the CD.)

What seems to be happening here is that the original tape was remastered by Sony using their Direct Stream Digital (DSD) System and SBM Direct. The recording was made in the Town Hall (aka Scottish Rite Temple/Cathedral) in Philadelphia on November 17, 1965. This is one of my favorite recording venues. I always like the sound of music recorded there. What you've got in this remastering is an incredibly large and detailed soundstage and rich yet vintage sound exemplifying the "Philadelphia sound."


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

seitzpf said:


> I know this will sound implausible because it is an old recording, but:
> 
> Ormandy/Philadelphia, Mahler Symphony No. 10 (Cooke first version), 1965, Sony.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I bought the LP when it first came out, and found it completely unexceptionable.


----------



## Pig (Jan 8, 2020)

Ms Beverly was my very first teacher at the Harlem School For the Arts I miss her dearly thanks for reminding me of her


----------

